# New 125g setup !!



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

I just upgraded from a 55gg to a 125g I swore to myself the 55 was my last upgrade lol but then the bug bit again damn!
Most ppl would call me crazy for the mixes of breed I have in the tank
But so far they killed each other yet there are fights and battle scars but nothing fatal!

Let me know what u guys think of the decor.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks good however I'd be worried about all the rocks on the right hand side putting so much pressure on the bottom glass.

I'd also fill the tank to the top. I hate seeing a 3/4 filled tank.

Congrats on the new tank.
--
Paul


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks ya I was worried too I ask the owner at AI and he said it was fine i have no idea who's right or wrong but i guess better safe than sorry i'll take some out and put smaller ones 
I was up till 2 doing it I wanted to get a bit more air in there for the fish I will top off the tank tonight lol!


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Setup looks good. I concer with amount of the rocks/weight. There could be to much pressure on the right. Also noted that the tank is not level as well. It might be due to much weight on the right since the water line on the left is lower. Try removing some of the rocks and see if that helps.

We would not want 125g of water and fish on your floor


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

haha thanks guy I will fix it when I get home but as for the level it's the basement floor not the tank lol!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

you could level the stand and the tank would be fine. 
I like a full tank too...keeps it from getting a build up at the waterline.

You could spread the Kingston rocks out as the base ones and build up from there.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be too concerned about the glass breaking.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

i wouldn't worry too much about the rocks breaking your tank. however, i noticed that when i had more rocks in my setup, my cichlids seem to get stunted in growth... I feel like they are able to grow bigger and faster with more swim space. just my opinion though...


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

I was told that you can put as much rocks as will fit in the aquarium. Although I admit I hold back somewhat because I just don't want to take the risk. Impact is what would break the glass however. You have to be very carefull when you are adding/removing/moving the rocks.

You might as well fill the tank to the top. Not only will it look alot nicer, it will also improve your water quality by giving you a bigger buffer in keeping the water stable, and you can go a little bit longer between water changes.


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

hiroku said:


> I just upgraded from a 55gg to a 125g I swore to myself the 55 was my last upgrade lol but then the bug bit again damn!
> Most ppl would call me crazy for the mixes of breed I have in the tank
> But so far they killed each other yet there are fights and battle scars but nothing fatal!
> 
> Let me know what u guys think of the decor.


It looks nice i get the same reaction from ppl i have a red tail shark in my tank loaches and a huge fish that looks like some kind of fresh water shark. I also have a male dempsey in my tank


----------

